# homemade tube feeding formula?



## DJbird (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everyone.
We have found a little pigeon, I'd guess about 15 days old and no parents in sight. Besides needing to eat right now, he seems healthy. So we have him on the balcony and unless he can respond to food on my fingers we will need to tube feed him. I remember there being some recipes for homemade formula but can't seem to find them now. We live in Greece and finding the commercial formulas aren't easy. The bird should eat something now. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That was probably the MacMilk formula. There are a lot of ingredients but get what you can: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236&referrerid=560

You might also be able to get chick starter crumbs, they are fed as rearing food for young chickens. You soak them in hot (not boiling) water, liquidise and sieve.

At that age the baby would adapt well to the syringe and balloon method of feeding, which is safer than tube feeding and more satisfying for the squabbie. This is a link to photos and instructions:

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/165797594SYYRWL

and this is a link to a video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss&mode=related&search=

Cynthia


----------



## DJbird (Aug 14, 2005)

Great information- we're particularly glad to see the feeding method. we've been caring for the pigeons over the last few years and have had instructions in tube feeding- still we're pretty hesitant to try it alone. I think our little pigeon is the right age to eat like this.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tube feeding is great for older pigeons, but I think if they are young enough to eat from the syringe it is more satisfying for them. You have to be careful to keep their nostrils clear, let them out to breathe and wipe their faces down because it isn't as clean as when a parent pigeon feeds them. And they are inclined to over eat so you have to keep your eye on the crop.

Cynthia


----------



## DJbird (Aug 14, 2005)

*bird fed! Thanks*

Thanks for the advice- as usual the people on this site have helped us save another little guy out there in the city!

He didn't respond to feeding with the syringe tip cut so in the end we had to tube feed. The good news is we did it correctly and the little one seems alert and content!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update DJbird, I'm glad things are working out.

Besure the crop empties completely before you feed again.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## DJbird (Aug 14, 2005)

*checking the crop*

what will the empty crop feel like?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

The crop will feel empty - to notice the difference feel his crop when you just feed him - it will feel full and squishy - later on when you feed him again it should feel deflated and of course there should be poops showing that the food is going through him.

You could also try porridge oats and babyrusk mixed together with warm water until a fairly runnyish solution. I would say you would need to feed him about 4 times a day about 15mls. You could try offering him a bowl of millet (or canary food) and some water too of course.

Tania x


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

DJbird said:


> Hi everyone.
> We have found a little pigeon, I'd guess about 15 days old and no parents in sight. Besides needing to eat right now, he seems healthy. So we have him on the balcony and unless he can respond to food on my fingers we will need to tube feed him. I remember there being some recipes for homemade formula but can't seem to find them now. We live in Greece and finding the commercial formulas aren't easy. The bird should eat something now. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks!




Hi DJbird,


If he is interested and 'nuzzleing' he will gladly eat out of the hollow side of a regular rubber-people-baby-bottle-Nipple...JUSt the Nipple, useing the hollow side of it.

Formula can be K-T or similar...or if you have none, just use plain old fashioned Malto Meal, and add small Seeds to that.


Formula must be served body temp...warm it in a small cup or something in hot-ish water while stirring.

If useing K-T or the likes, add dry ingredients, pour enbough water to cover them plus 3/8ths of an inch clear water on top...let sit an hour covered in frige...stirr later when warming, and NOT before.

Add more Water if need be once stirring.

Formula must be 'soupy'...and it can contain small whole Seeds.


More details if you want them...


This how I have always done it...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Keep trying with the cut syringe. Sometimes it takes a few feeds using this method for a baby to figure out all is O.K.
Daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tania, thank you for the alternative formula. I hope you don't mind if I adopt it as a suggestion for new rescuers as those are ingredients that should be available in most countries.

Cynthia


----------

